# Interesting/weird door lock issue



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Type: Keyless access

Walked up to the car this morning and as I went to pull the handle I (inadvertently) simultaneously pushed the door lock button (body-color sensor on the door handle). Then the door wouldn't unlock from just pulling the handle. Tried again with just pulling the handle, same result. Remote fob unlocked the doors fine. Didn't try walking out of range and back in range though to reset the sensor. Not really a problem, just something to be aware of - just use the fob if you accidentally do this (instead of the door key, which seems to trigger the alarm circuit until you start the car).


----------

